# Beginnings of a reef tank



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

In the process of setting up a reef and thought I'd share some pictures.

Mantis shrimp finally growing a set and coming out of the rocks.



















Some of the coral and sponges that came on the rock.



















Little Brain coral.










I have no idea what they are, but I must have about 500 on the glass.










Some Urchin that made it's way into the overflow.










Some Red/Orange worm thing...










Chicken Liver sponge splitting.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Damn nice pics man! The Mantis shrimp are awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Great pics. Those things on the glass...I see them all the time but cant remember what they are







I dont think they are bad though.

--Dan


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hope not. I'm clearing a few hundred off the glass every few days.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

nice! where did you get your rocks from? Give us a full tank shot :nod:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah seriously, that's bad ass. give us a full tank shot and share the wealth! tell us where you got that l33t liverock from.


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

I bought the liverock from http://www.tampabaysaltwater.com They ship in two parts. The rocks in the pics are considered more of the base rock even though it's covered in that much life. Should be getting the second part this week. I'll post a tank shot this afternoon.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The 4th pic looks like aptasia. As for the white things i have never seen them before. I suspect you dont have fish yet. They would probably be eaten. Ask dr ron at rc what they are.
Theres a worm native to florida that eats corals, and is a menace. Them and mantis shrimp are the only complaints i have seen from tb
Nice rock though, and welome to our sw section.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Raptor said:


> The 4th pic looks like aptasia. As for the white things i have never seen them before. I suspect you dont have fish yet. They would probably be eaten. Ask dr ron at rc what they are.
> Theres a worm native to florida that eats corals, and is a menace. Them and mantis shrimp are the only complaints i have seen from tb
> Nice rock though, and welome to our sw section.
> [snapback]1069582[/snapback]​


Flatworms?

--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow great shots. i am looking forward to your full tank shots.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

bkelley02 said:


> I bought the liverock from http://www.tampabaysaltwater.com They ship in two parts. The rocks in the pics are considered more of the base rock even though it's covered in that much life. Should be getting the second part this week. I'll post a tank shot this afternoon.
> [snapback]1069569[/snapback]​


if those are base rocks....imagine what the cured ones will look like


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

The 4th pic is actually tube coral. There's about 100 of them on the rock. I did have 2 Aptasia but thanks to Joe's Juice, they are no more.


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Finally got the second shipment and a full tank shot.

Right side









Center









Left side









Full tank shot under a lousy light fixture. This first 3 pics where taken under the new lights.









Finally caught the Mantis shrimp too. He was killing all the barnicles on the rock.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Are mantis shrimp good for reef tanks?


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Depends on who you ask I guess. I took it out because I didn't want it killing the other life in the tank. It'll kill crabs, shrimp, small fish. Just a nasty little shrimp.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Nice tank where do u get your LR from its awsome.


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Tampabaysaltwater.com They ship the rock in water to help preserve the life. They sell it as a complete package. Live sand, 2 parts or rock and critters to keep it clean. Nice guys to deal with too.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

amazing rock. can't wait to see some more livestcok in there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow...My rock envies your rock...

--Dan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Wow...My rock envies your rock...
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1106067[/snapback]​


tell me about it. my rocks look like globs of poo compared to his







and that makes me sad in the pants.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice b kelly. Cool rockwork. Is that tampabay liverock?
EDIT duh i guess it is. Too early lol


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that is probably the nicest live rock i have seen. i am jealous of all the hitchhikers you got. good thing it is that nice though because their prices are pretty high.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Awesome looking LR.

Did you put anything in the tank, or are all of your corals, and livestock hitch-hikers?

What size of tank is that, and how many pound of TBS LR is in it?


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Oh, I almost forgot to ask . . .

Did you get answer from Dr. Ron as to what those snowflake looking things are?


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Genin said:


> that is probably the nicest live rock i have seen. i am jealous of all the hitchhikers you got. good thing it is that nice though because their prices are pretty high.
> [snapback]1106523[/snapback]​


Yeah, they aren't the cheapest but you get everything. Much better then the some aquacultured stuff I bought before.


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Bluegill said:


> Awesome looking LR.
> 
> Did you put anything in the tank, or are all of your corals, and livestock hitch-hikers?
> 
> ...


Thanks

I hadn't added anything to the tank for those pics. Everything in them came with the rock. They threw in the Condy and Flower anemones and the large star coral in the bottom right of the picture of the left side of the tank.

It's a 72 gallon tank and there is 70 lbs of Live sand and 140 lbs of live rock.


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Bluegill said:


> Oh, I almost forgot to ask . . .
> 
> Did you get answer from Dr. Ron as to what those snowflake looking things are?
> [snapback]1106693[/snapback]​


Never asked but a few different people have stated they are Jelly Hydroids, whatever that is. I now have two differnt colors of them. The white ones and now some pink ones. And two of the Peppermint shrimp they sent are LOADED withe eggs.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well it looks like you are off to a kick ass start with your tank. make sure to keep us updated as your corals grow.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

TBS rock is awesome for the amount of life and hitch hikers but at the same time is a PITA for the hitch hikers like aptasia and trying to cathc manits to move to a seperate tank..

very nice though, lets see some pics whne you get the second part and the sand and cleaner crew..


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

can anyone give me an ID on that red/orange worm thing in one of the top pictures. also any info on them as well
thanks


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking tank


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That is an amazing tank and that site where you got your rock has tons of info.


----------

